# Goat show stories and mishaps



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anybody have any funny stories or mishaps like forgetting a goat or taking the wrong one?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My goats have gotten out a few times! I mostly show at fairs and I am usually the only one with nigerians and pygmies! The pens are not meant for them! :lol:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

One time i was at a show and i wasnt supposed to show in showmanship so i had a tshirt and shorts on with my goat not ready at all, when they announced that i was showing!! I was so unprepared with no time to change or anything, so i ran grabbed my wether and we had to go in the middle of the class! It was so embarassing!!
But we got 2nd place lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The first show I went to I never clipped my doe at all. That was a mistake. Determined not to make the same mistake, the next show I went to I used a #5 blade on their whole body thinking it that was the ticket. Bigger mistake.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> My goats have gotten out a few times! I mostly show at fairs and I am usually the only one with nigerians and pygmies! The pens are not meant for them! :lol:


I raise Alpines but have had problems with small doelings! This year I wasn't planning on bringing one of our doelings but grabbed her for showmanship and when we got there she wouldn't stay in the pen, we used spare fence pieces to make sure she couldn't get out the sides and we stacked straw bales in front of the door, (mistake!) We were eating with the other exhibitors in the show ring when someone asked if anyone had a small tri-colored doeling that thought it was a mountain goat, we rushed back to the barn and Spruce was standing happily on her straw bales waiting for us! We will see what happens next year with the Nigerians we are buying


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Another mishap. 

During showmanship, the judge had us switch goats. He chose who got who. He gave me a boer market wether. Well, the dang goat decided he was done showing and layed down right in the middle of the ring! ullhair: I got him up by sticking my foot under him, and pulled on his tail and chain. Even with that mishap, I got 5th or 6th in showmanship  It was my second show, and I was competing against some kids who show at the ABGA National show. So I am pleased with how I did


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, good job on the placing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

One time I was going to fix my hair at a show. I grabbed my brush, hair tie and what I thought was hairspray. The hairspray turned out to be pink oil.... it was awful. 

Then there was the time my sister was late for showmanship... she got changed but ended up putting her show clothes on over the barn clothes. 

Then there was state fair. It was the first year I had wethers and we sell them to market at the state fair. I was crushed... well my goat was insane. So he decided he didn't want to be sold. He jumped through 5 sorting pens and ended up in the main barn area. Thankfully someone was there that knew him and grabbed him.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> One time I was going to fix my hair at a show. I grabbed my brush, hair tie and what I thought was hairspray. The hairspray turned out to be pink oil.... it was awful.
> 
> Then there was the time my sister was late for showmanship... she got changed but ended up putting her show clothes on over the barn clothes.
> 
> Then there was state fair. It was the first year I had wethers and we sell them to market at the state fair. I was crushed... well my goat was insane. So he decided he didn't want to be sold. He jumped through 5 sorting pens and ended up in the main barn area. Thankfully someone was there that knew him and grabbed him.


That is so funny lol!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh these are too funny!
Our goats were invited to this new green housing community in Seattle.
Loaded em up about to leave when a 2 mo old is bawling her head off. Scooped her up & stuffed her with the rest who were going.
Got down there & doeling was completely lost. Who we thought was her dam wasn't very happy either. Wrong kid.:hammer:

Then there was the doe who upon entering the ring got right down on her knees. Judge remark was "Well I don't need to check her structure."


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread is great.. mostly because I know I'm not the only one. :stars:

1. In showmanship I had to show my yearling doe since I didn't bring my showmanship doe. So upon entering the ring she got down on her knees and when I attempted to move her she did move.. but walked on her knees. Then at some point she decided that she was done with that and refused to move at all. Since she is a Nigerian when the judge turned away from us I just dragged her to the end of the lineup. You could see the drag marks in the shavings. Lol! We still placed 2nd out of maybe 8 kids so I guess he didn't notice? 

2. I also went in the ring once when my doe had tape on her teats. :eyeroll:
She was a self-nurser. It was a tad embarrassing. And then followed a 3 minute conversation about the judge's goat who does the same thing. 

3. I was getting my goat ready for a show the next day and gave her a bath. I went to 4-H that night also and they thought I was wearing too much perfume but I was like "Oh.. no, I just gave my goat's baths. " Perfectly logical explanation right? 

4. One time I forgot to bring a water bucket to a show, so I sent my mom out to fetch one. She hit the local garage sales and got one among other things.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I forgot water buckets this year too!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

I show with Margaret and we have had practically every problem you can think of: goats not wanting to get in the van, the little goat getting butted out of the back by the bigger goats and having to sit in the front with us, clippers not working, being late getting the goats in, not washing the goats until it is dark and FREEZING cold, not having enough show collars, goats being registered under only 2 names when 7 of us are showing, Margaret forgetting to sign people up for showmanship, sending a 3 year-old out to show in a pink coat(don't worry, it was just junior showmanship), and udders being disgracefully small. Margaret can testify to all of this. Of course we still had a good time!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL these are too funny! 

Last summer at one of the shows, my daughter's wether was acting 'bucky' towards another wether...IN THE SHOW RING LOL!!! It was soooo embarrassing my daughter was like 'really?' she was only 6 at the time. He was just kind of moving his butt up and down, hard to explain, but it wasn't to be overlooked, haha...
Another guy who has been raising goats for a long time came over and tried to tell me he had urinary calculi and I needed to watch him especially close, etc. I was like ok, sure, yep. This wether was just fine, it was just the way he was, nothing was wrong with him, he was just trying to be a pervert lol

There was a time once that my son found a bug on his wether, and said loudly next to some big breeders 'Mom, look I think there is lice on Rudy." OMG that was pretty embarrassing lol It was just a bug that had landed on him!

The first year the kids showed goats, we didn't have a trailer, they had 2 boer % does as a 'trial' to see if they'd like showing. So everyone has their fancy pancy trailers, and here we come rolling up with our ugly suv....getting 2 goats out of the back LOL
We did that at their first wether show this past spring too, just because I didn't want to haul a heavy trailer w/3 young goats!

Not at a show, but taking the goats to get their state ID tag for a commercial doe, and health papers for all 4 summer 2012... right before we got the trailer. We put down tarps and bedding, put the seats down in the SUV and that's how the girls got there. Some of the looks we got were pretty funny.
But nothing beat the look the girl at McDonalds gave us when we stopped to get something to eat on the way back. That was priceless! The window was down behind me just enough that one of the goats was watching her. She said 'OMG there is a goat back there' I told her 'No, there's actually 4 back there.' :laugh:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

As Ndwarf said we haven't mastered showing quite yet at least the getting ready part, we ended up shaving our does the day we took them! Next year though we hope to be on top of things with our 8 person showing team!
We take our goats in the back of our van too. We might have to do something different next year as we will probably have over 10 does!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The first year I was in round robin was a disaster. not sure if all states do these in 4H. All 1st and 2nd place senior showmen get to show in round robin. You have to show a horse, beef steer, goat, lamb and a hog. Your not allowed to use your own animals. The horse I showed bit me. I couldn't show my own steer, so I had to yell across the ring to the steward and he had to make someone switch with me. I won with goats, which was interesting cuz I knew nothing about goats... my stupid lamb got loose. and my hog got into a fight. 

My second and third year was much better.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> The first year I was in round robin was a disaster. not sure if all states do these in 4H. All 1st and 2nd place senior showmen get to show in round robin. You have to show a horse, beef steer, goat, lamb and a hog. Your not allowed to use your own animals. The horse I showed bit me. I couldn't show my own steer, so I had to yell across the ring to the steward and he had to make someone switch with me. I won with goats, which was interesting cuz I knew nothing about goats... my stupid lamb got loose. and my hog got into a fight.
> 
> My second and third year was much better.


I was in round robin this year as well. It was a disaster. :eyeroll: I have never shown any of the other animals before... It was... Interesting. :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

These are hysterical! Makes me feel better. 

One time before I went into the ring, my Boer wether rolled in the dirt and was covered in filth, so I brushed him off and added a ridiculous amount of baby powder to serve as his 'fresh, white coat'. When the judge put his hand down to evaluate my wether's muscle, a cloud of white dust flew into his face. He said: "Did you put baby powder on him?" I answered with my most innocent face: "Just a _little _bit...."
I won champion showman at that show. Guess that little smirk we shared stated that it was our little secret.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

These are soo hilarous. I have a few, but I have only been showing for a few years

I went to a show and did really well with this one doe. We were about ready to go, but the person who had won with Nigerian Dwarfs had left and the show and had to come back. I was waiting for the BIS class and had loaded all the other goats up including her twin sister. Apparently this doe didn't like that. I went to pick up my ribbion and got back and was promply told the doe had jumped the pen and was headed out toward to road! Thankfully my brother was there to catch her. lol. We put her sister back in with her until we left.

At another show we were not quite ready to show and needed to wash a few of my does (I have Togg's and boy do they get their white marks dirty). So I took three of my does out to wash them and left one small one in pen. I finished with one and took it back to the pen. On my way there I see a Togg doe running around loose. My mom walks in my direction and asks "is that ours?" I check the pen and say "YES!" It was chase to grab her. She isn't the freindlest. 

At that same show this didn't happen to me, but I found it so funny. This little 2-3 yo girl was showing a baby Nigerian and the collar was very loose. Too loose apparently. This kid got loose and jumped and hopped around the show ring and then out of the show ring. She was caught and given back to the little girl. No one came in the ring to help her. A few minutes later the goat got loose again. The judge began to get irritated, but didn't do anything. The goat was caught and again given to the little girl. No one came in to help. Well a few minutes later you can guess what happend. Yep. it got loose again. I was in tears laughing, but I also felt bad for the little girl. I think the judge figured out who the gardian was of the girl and gave them a pointed look. However it worked out, a woman came in and held the goat with the little girl. It was just so funny. A good reason not to use loose collars.

I have multiple stories from fair. Me wanting to show off my goat standing still so I got her out of my pen and left her standing with no lead. You can guess how that turned out. Thankfully a man was kind enough to grab her collar on her way past his sons pen. I have ended up having 3 goats go in the ring at the same time and only having 2 people to show so I had to pull one of my friends who had never showed a goat and only handled one at my house years ago and she got to show one of them for the Best Doe in Show.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> The first year I was in round robin was a disaster. not sure if all states do these in 4H. All 1st and 2nd place senior showmen get to show in round robin. You have to show a horse, beef steer, goat, lamb and a hog. Your not allowed to use your own animals. The horse I showed bit me. I couldn't show my own steer, so I had to yell across the ring to the steward and he had to make someone switch with me. I won with goats, which was interesting cuz I knew nothing about goats... my stupid lamb got loose. and my hog got into a fight.
> 
> My second and third year was much better.


Our fair does round robin for seniors, intermediates and juniors!! You show your own animal in the species you won (if you won in more than one species you choose the one you want for RR) My daughter has shown RR in juniors every year with a goat so far and will be intermediate next year....except she is only showing horse this year


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Our fair does round robin for seniors, intermediates and juniors!! You show your own animal in the species you won (if you won in more than one species you choose the one you want for RR) My daughter has shown RR in juniors every year with a goat so far and will be intermediate next year....except she is only showing horse this year


 We don't call it Red Robin though I have heard other fairs do so. We call it the Grand Showman of Showmen competion. I like Red Robin better. And in ours all ages complete against eachother and as long as they won Showman of Showmen with their animal it doesn't matter how old they are. They then show Beef cows, Dairy cows, horses, pigs, goats, sheep, chickens, and rabbits. They don't show the type of animal they won with (i.e. they won with rabbits so they don't show in that). and if they win with two different animals then they choose which one they don't want to show and they choose that one. The Reserve Showman of Showmen then takes their place.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This one isn't goat related but it's always embarrassing when showing poultry and they poop all over you !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few years back at the fair we were getting ready to close the doors when somebody walked in proclaiming she loved goats & always wanted to be one. She was really loud & talking really fast & at times incoherent.
I was hanging out with two sweet young ladies who were staying at the same house as me.
After the person left I asked them "What was SHE on!?"
It wasn't till several months later I learned that the two young ladies were none other than our Crossroads Boers.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

OMGosh Nancy! That is really cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:laugh: That's awesome


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I love that there's a thread about this, haha.  Here's my story:
So I show Nigerian Dwarves for 4H. They're pretty picky about having your pants perfectly white. It was my doe's first show, and she was not too happy. I had cleaned her hooves, but little did I know, on the way to the ring, she's stepped in a pile of fresh poop. So as we were waiting outside the ring, she jumped on me and smeared goat poo down my fresh, white pants. Hahaha, needless to say I placed last for showmanship (not just because of the pants, but it was our first show), but it was a good experience.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish we could use our own animals for round robin. My steers always did better for other much less experianced kids than they did for me. One year there were 2 kids holding my steers lead rope fighting over him. Nice to know he was aparently favored...


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL Love the stories.
My daughters first year showing at the county fair. Her goat would jump out of the pen. We had to bring her another goat (her aunt is her best friend) & tarp the pen. She is a jumper. Last year when she showed & some of my daughters friends showed our goats. Every single goat acted up. They had to walk on sand last year. It would hit the bellies on the babies & they would not walk at all. Our Junior doe the judge comment that she did not like the way she walked. None of my goats were happy.
We showed that same doe at an ADGA show & the judge loved the way she walked & she went Reserve Grand a month later. It was on dirt. We had never been to a big show before & did not know you need papers so they can check tattoos if you place & we had to run back to the car to get them twice because my niece grabbed the wrong papers. We also have a pile of goats in the back of my little SUV. My niece has severe eczema & it was getting hot so I had to run the A/C in my car all day with the hood up at the ADGA show. Let's see how this years showing goes.:shock: We have a motor home this year for the kids. My oldest daughter is graduating this year the night before the show. None of us will have a lot to sleep for the ADGA show this year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh boy... this is a great thread.  

Our first show was a DISASTER! We had been showing sheep in 4-H for a year or two, so we thought bringing our two yearling 75% Boer goats (a buck and a doe, our very first Boers!) to the fair's USBGA Boer goat show would be great! This was 8-9 years ago. So we proudly showed up with our goats just sure they were going to win. We drug them over to the superintendent to "check in" and she asked for their reg. papers... their what?? Registration papers? Oh uh... we don't have those. The lady was like... "oh...well let's check their ears for tattoos. ". Tattoos??? I our goats' ears?! What are you crazy? 

Somehow we managed to be allowed at the show anyway with our two (HORRIBLE!) un-reg % goats. I started to realize that they may not win the whole thing when I started looking at the other Boers. The buck right next to our buck was a big ABGA ennobled buck named Quick Trick. Our buck didn't really look like that... lol. 

Well, we showed those two goats and I got first place both days with my doe! I was so thrilled! But it was a single entry, lol. 

My sister was showing her buck when the judge checked it's teats... who knew you had to check teats on a buck?! The judge told Caroline he has a fish teat... "a FISH teat?" What in the world is THAT? Well... her buck got last place and there were some shed tears for certain.... 

But here we are 8-9 years later still sticking with it, and loving it. 

Oh... and we clipped them like we "clipped" the sheep. Off it all came! lol.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh boy... this is a great thread.
> 
> Our first show was a DISASTER! We had been showing sheep in 4-H for a year or two, so we thought bringing our two yearling 75% Boer goats (a buck and a doe, our very first Boers!) to the fair's USBGA Boer goat show would be great! This was 8-9 years ago. So we proudly showed up with our goats just sure they were going to win. We drug them over to the superintendent to "check in" and she asked for their reg. papers... their what?? Registration papers? Oh uh... we don't have those. The lady was like... "oh...well let's check their ears for tattoos. ". Tattoos??? I our goats' ears?! What are you crazy?
> 
> ...


That is hilarious! Our first year was a quite different experience with two Alpine kids. (our faithful doe had been kind enough to give us twin doelings that year!) and they placed 8th and 6th. It was a big class and we were pleased with our placings but the next year we came with their Momma thinking "she will get 1st place, I know she will!" We knew nothing. Of course she came out in last in both classes! LOL. This year we hope to do better!


----------

